
One-Line Javascript memoization - soundsop
http://osteele.com/archives/2006/04/javascript-memoization
======
13ren
cute: when the function is run, it calculates the value to be cached, then
redefines the function to just return that value. This way, you don't need to
check if the value has been calculated yet or not.

Yay for self-modifying code.

------
gruseom
Misleading title. It's only one-line if your function has no parameters.

